# Faux Brick wall glue removel??



## poorgrlkc (Jan 30, 2013)

How do you remove a faux brick wall. My mom about 35 years ago bought this kit and applied these 1/2' thick bricks to one of the walls in the kitchen. The adheasive she used was black and thick. She does not remember what she used. Well that wall takes forever to clean and collects cobwebs something fierce.  And just between us its ugly! I was wondering if there was a way to remove it w/o tearing up the walls? 

I read other post where in the old days they used black asphalt adheasive to adhere floor tiles could this be what she used on the wall and how would I figure out what she used?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 30, 2013)

Would it be possible to post a pic of the wall area?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 30, 2013)

It will have to be demolished  ...  that old style "Z-Brick" was applied with a mastic adhesive  ...  usually to a drywall surface.  A broad brick chisel and hammer can do it bit by bit but the drywall behind it will be badly torn up.  If I was doing the job, I'd just take out the entire wall and toss it.  Replace the drywall for a smooth finish.  Sorry, no neat & clean alternative.


----------



## poorgrlkc (Jan 30, 2013)

Well thanks for the advice


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not all that bad, this is a really easy project to do as Villa said. Just remove the brick attached with the existing sheetrock as one. Then install new sheetrock. It's all labor and maybe 2 sheets of sheetrock. 

Post some pictures.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't force it, just get a bigger hammer.


----------



## Admin (Jan 31, 2013)

35 year old glue, asbestos maybe?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2013)

Asbestos maybe. Good question!!


----------



## poorgrlkc (Feb 3, 2013)

Actually found out that though it may be a messy job I won't have to remove sheet rock as my mom attached it all to a slick type of board and in some areas I have found it is coming off very easy and the rest is popping off quite nicely! Behind the 1/8" slick board is the studs no sheet rock. Good job who ever built this house! NOT! So I will be putting up sheet rock when I finish. Good thing I know how to do that and mud it.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2013)

Short of getting it tested for asbestos, you should sheet off the area to contain the dust and wear really good filter to keep it out of your lungs.


----------

